# Winter-Olympics 2010: Anni Friesinger-Postma's Rutschtpartie..VIDEO?



## mikkka007 (4 März 2010)

*pics* *--*> *http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=476826*
wer hat das *video* *bitte?*


----------



## Katzun (4 März 2010)




----------



## Q (5 März 2010)

Besten Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## SummerC (5 März 2010)

arrogante Ische


----------

